# Looking for Deere 80 Loader and Deere 8A Backhoe



## pstutcher (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone out there that can help me. New to the forum, need some advice. I am looking for (used) equipment. I am in SE Michigan and have a John Deere 950 for which I need the following:
Deere 80 Front Loader
Deere 8A Backhoe

I suppose I could buy new from the dealer, but would rather not.

Can anyone direct me where to go looking?
Are there any other brands or models that would work on that tractor as well that I could be looking for?

Thanks for your support.
Pete


----------

